# Repairing a tubeless tyre, how?



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Can any one tell me how a tubeless tyre should be repaired after finding a big nail in it.

I know what I think but punctures are so rare nowadays I am not sure, Alan.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The tyre is repaired with a mushroom shaped rubber.
The stem is poked through the hole from inside.
The body and area of tyre are then "vulcanised" together.
Job done.
If the puncture is in the side wall the tyre will not be repired.
dave p


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

You should not use that type of repair now. The tyre has to come off and be vulcanised. They should be able to do it at the tyre shop across the road from Lidl Erneboy. They are very good in there.

Andy


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

I had our 'now' spare repaired as described. Only cost £10.

w


----------



## Rayo (Jan 3, 2010)

Take it to tyre dealer. DIY tyre repairs are NOT a good idea.

Rayo


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tube*

As dave said and then fit a tube!

Inner Tube

I have just had one done on my Van (not the motorhome). I have winter tyres fiited and had a nail right on the edge. They took it out, repaired the tyre and fitted the tube.

Cost me £20, my Yokohama tyres cost new £70-£80 fitted.

TM


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Rayo said:


> Take it to tyre dealer. DIY tyre repairs are NOT a good idea.
> 
> Rayo


Who suggested DIY, I missed it, Alan.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

If the puncture is near the shoulder of the tyre it should be repaired and an innertube fitted.

A puncture away from the shoulder can be just repaired as described earlier.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

An inner tube is not an approved way to repair a tube tyre and should not be used.

The reason you should not use an inner tube is if you get a nail in a tubules tyre it will have a slow puncture. The same nail in a tyre with a tube fitted will go down a lot quicker.

An inner tube will allow water to enter into the assembly especially around the valve area cause corrosion and then possibly rendering the rim not serviceable for tubeless tyres any more.

Dave p has already stated the correct BSI approved method, make sure that they use a mushroom style patch that seals the hole in the tread and is also vulcanized to the inside of the tyre.


Richard...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Depending on where the puncture is, they may just scrap the tyre, or you may be able to use it as a spare with a tube in it.


Kev


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyre*



RichardnGill said:


> An inner tube is not an approved way to repair a tube tyre and should not be used.
> 
> The reason you should not use an inner tube is if you get a nail in a tubules tyre it will have a slow puncture. The same nail in a tyre with a tube fitted will go down a lot quicker.
> 
> ...


My van has alloys if that makes a difference as to why the garage fitted a Tube?

TM


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*tyre repair*

Tyre mushroom are fine and have been used for years but no doubt are not deemed safe anymore (think I have some in the garage) I found one in our scooter tyre a while back  a little tip if your stuck out somewhere and are misfortunate enough to run over a nail (I understand some of you dont have spare wheels) shove a self tapper in the hole it will last long enough for you to get home............I now await howls of horror and condemnation :roll: 
beats walking :wink:


----------



## RAYSIE (Nov 9, 2008)

Tyres should be repaired properly by taking the tyre off the rim and not plugging them from the outside and fitting a tube is not advisable! a nail in a tubeless tyre will give you a slow puncture, a nail in a tubed tyre will go flat straight away. Ray


----------

